# Spray King Sprayer for sale



## JCardoza (Jun 21, 2007)

I am trying to sell a portable Spray King sprayer. I've had it for about 1.5 years and bought it used. Loved it so much I went out and bought a brand new bigger spray rig. After looking at the Spray King web site it looks like it's a Spray King SuperLancer. Here is a link to the Spray King Mfg. Site: http://www.spraykingmfg.com/ProductPages/Superlancer.htm
(Except I think it has a 12 HP Engine instead of an 11)
I paid $2,500 for the sprayer and changed the hose ($1,000), the gun (to an AST gun), and a few other parts on it... Added a mud filter etc... I have several different length hoses for it the one that is on it at the moment is a 200' if I remember right. I only used it for about 6 months (in which it paid for itself) before upgrading to a bigger nicer 250 Gallon American Spray Technology trailer mounted rig. I cleaned, went thru and checked everything and touched up the paint and have left it sitting in my shop for over a year now as my back-up sprayer... and only used it once since then.
Here is what looks like a new similar machine for sale priced at $6895 except the one I'm selling is not hydraulic variable speed: http://drywalltools.com/P88.php 

I'm asking $2,500 for the Superlancer sprayer with 200' of hose and gun. It's located just south of Springfield, MO. For a price I'd be willing to deliver... What price I have no idea. Local pick up would be best. Keep in mind it is a used machine. The speed is controlled by adjusting the engine speed... Which also adjusts the onboard air compressor. Poor design. But it works! I mixed 10 boxes at a time in a trash can and then dumped it over into the hopper. sprayed it out in less than an hour easy! Thick mud, thin mud, up 4 floors and across the entire Hotel no problem!:thumbup: 

My e-mail Is: [email protected] 
phone is: 417-844-7094 
my name is Jason


----------

